# What to feed show birds



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

What do you show fanciers feed your birds to fill them out for the shows, feed, vitamins etc. I have noticed if birds are thin or you can feel the keel your bird gets thrown out before any other thing on the bird is looked at. I saw a category at one show that had about 25 birds in it and the judge through all the birds out because he could feel the keel without opening the wings on any of them, that was about 3/4 of the class. I know that they should be in shape but that's only i part of a large criteria that should be used. I see a lot for racing but what about showing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe this judge is making a statement about animal husbandtry. light birds can be stressed from over crowded conditons, inadequate housing. if a loft keeper feeds his birds a quality pigeon feed and has adequate space and a clean loft where mice can not get in, ..then the bird should be in good weight if all those needs are met., or it is sick or starving, if weight is an issue and there is no disease then the bird may not have access to as much of the feed as some of his flock mates or the grain blend is not the best. in that case adding chopped unsalted peanuts would put weight on a bird. In the end the condition of the bird shown is the keepers direct responsiblity and if he can't show good husbandtry by having a too thin bird, then he should not put it in the show and keep it home to see what the problem is. so I guess that is part of putting the birds first. and that judge may so happen to like keepers who do that. And not to metion sickness is not appreciated being brought into the show enviroment and going light is one symptom of a possible problem.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I feed grain that's been dried, I keep my gain cool and dry, I smell my grain for mold when I purchse and before before mixing.
This is what I feed my pigeons for show condition, two months before the molt I increase % amount of flax and hemp.
I achieve desirable mix by using a cup and and counting how many of each I need to add to make a 100% in total

here is a sample

white and red millet 20% (20% = twenty cups)
milo 12%
red wheat 10%
canada peas 10%,
vetch peas 10%,
austrian peas 10%,
maple peas 10%,
buckwheat 2%,
hemp 2%, 
sunflower 2%,
safflower 2%,
rape seed 2%,
popcorn 2%,
flax 2% 
canary seed 2%
peanuts 1%,

no cracked corn because it just adds more time to keeping it simple

fresh bath is available every day for about half hour, I do not put anything in bath water

in red grit I add charcoal at about 10%
pick stones help in trimming of beaks

aviary has wide perches with abrasive cloth on them it helps trimming nails

white wash inside on walls floor and ceiling, I need the walls to breathe, I also use play sand on floor just a bit

salt in block form

I limit of handling my birds but I hand feed them so they are all over me, I don't want to ruff their feathers but I also need them not to fear hands

they are given clover in trays, they pick what they want and I change the tray for a new one

around aviary I planted pepper mint other smelly greens cuts down on bugs

25% of my loft is window on the east side which allows air and most important morning sun, aviary faces south sun bathing


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I read you could not feed them roasted peanuts is this true? I did feed my homers unsalted roasted peanuts before I read that you shouldn't.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

You need to get some spanish peanuts raw


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How is dry roasted peanuts going to hurt them?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> How is dry roasted peanuts going to hurt them?


It never hurt my homers.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

sdymacz said:


> I feed grain that's been dried, I keep my gain cool and dry, I smell my grain for mold when I purchse and before before mixing.
> This is what I feed my pigeons for show condition, two months before the molt I increase % amount of flax and hemp.
> I achieve desirable mix by using a cup and and counting how many of each I need to add to make a 100% in total
> 
> ...


I think its great that you to mix your own feed but thats way to much work and expence for my few birds. I do like some of your other ideas. Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> It never hurt my homers.


Never hurts my birds either.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I also use 8 in one Vita-Sol High Potency Multi-Vitamin Supplement, it helps with plumage

dont use it while You are treating bird with meds, but its great after treatment cycle

this is their site I buy their stuff in pet stores like petsmart I tried petco but around me they down sized on avian merchandise

http://www.eightinonepet.com/


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

feed cost per bird is about 5 cents a day, im going to moyers on sept 16 in pa its a show and feed refill 
they have good grain i like the flax seed my self I have it every morning

http://www.purgrain.com/
feed ready mix
http://www.purgrain.com/products-2010.html
http://www.purgrain.com/products2-2010.html
http://www.purgrain.com/products3-2010.html


I spend about one hour a day mon - fri but sat and sun I spend more time with my birds


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I am just starting to feed European supreme from purgrain I found a supplier 1 1/2 hour away that's not to far if i buy several bags at a time. I will mix some safflower and peanuts with it. I also put red cell on the feed several times a week. and the normal acv and garlic.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I like the Purgrain. Good feed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe this judge is making a statement about animal husbandtry. light birds can be stressed from over crowded conditons, inadequate housing. if a loft keeper feeds his birds a quality pigeon feed and has adequate space and a clean loft where mice can not get in, ..then the bird should be in good weight if all those needs are met., or it is sick or starving, if weight is an issue and there is no disease then the bird may not have access to as much of the feed as some of his flock mates or the grain blend is not the best. in that case adding chopped unsalted peanuts would put weight on a bird. In the end the condition of the bird shown is the keepers direct responsiblity and if he can't show good husbandtry by having a too thin bird, then he should not put it in the show and keep it home to see what the problem is. so I guess that is part of putting the birds first. and that judge may so happen to like keepers who do that. And not to metion sickness is not appreciated being brought into the show enviroment and going light is one symptom of a possible problem.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Not all birds that are light are ill. Like in all the young birds, a lot of the birds are light because they are not old enough and just not filled out enough yet. In the young birds in the spring there not filled out enough and in the fall they are moulting .


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*Pigeons that are supposed to be flying birds such as Flying Tippler or Flying Flights should NEVER be keely or thin when reaching the show cage. If they are thenm you are not conditioning them properly. I have been judging flying Flights and flying tippler sfor many years and that is one of the first things i look for when handling a bird. This bird is not in show condition and should not be in competiton with birds that in proper form. Everyone has their own system for conditioning their own birds and who is to say they are wrong. I personally only feed my birds Purgrain European Supreme too. I also fly my Flying Flights off this feed and breed off it too. I NEVER change my feed. Year after year my birds come to the show hall and consistantly win. If you get the Purebred Pigeon magazine you will see my birds in this issue. Look on the back cover as these are mine and my partners birds (Bailin and Campione). Feed is not the only answer. Vitamins, garlic and a good pro-bac will maintain a good health in the birds. Also once you have a good strain of birds going try not to introduce too many outside birds as you may contract some sickness that you were not really looking for. This could ruin your whole season or worse! Also a dry loft is a must as dampness is the pigeons worst enemy. If you are able to have the loft face south they will get plenty of sunlight and warmth even in the colder areas. Pigeons love to sun themseles so given the opportunity they will do so and be healthier for it. Also please vaccinate your birds for PMV if you are thinking of showing your birds . It may seem a bit expensive but good quality show birds are not cheap to come by. Any questions feel free to e mail me at [email protected] *


----------

